# Hunting Bands



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Could 107 office bands take down a nice rabbit? Thanks


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah probably but theraband gold will for sure and is just about as cheap.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Alliance 107 bands with the right ammo will certainly take down a rabbit, no problem. I use my cylindrical hunting slugs, and they get the job done. Do not use 3/8 inch steel. You want something with a lot of energy ... .44 caliber lead ball would do. You just need to be accurate with whatever rig you choose. If your bands have too heavy a draw for you to be comfortable, you will not be able to shoot accurately. No matter what ammo you use, if you do not hit the bunny right, you will lose it. Go for a head shot.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Charles said:


> Alliance 107 bands with the right ammo will certainly take down a rabbit, no problem. I use my cylindrical hunting slugs, and they get the job done. Do not use 3/8 inch steel. You want something with a lot of energy ... .44 caliber lead ball would do. You just need to be accurate with whatever rig you choose. If your bands have too heavy a draw for you to be comfortable, you will not be able to shoot accurately. No matter what ammo you use, if you do not hit the bunny right, you will lose it. Go for a head shot.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Okay thanks !! Im going in the morning to get them


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Charles said:


> Alliance 107 bands with the right ammo will certainly take down a rabbit, no problem. I use my cylindrical hunting slugs, and they get the job done. Do not use 3/8 inch steel. You want something with a lot of energy ... .44 caliber lead ball would do. You just need to be accurate with whatever rig you choose. If your bands have too heavy a draw for you to be comfortable, you will not be able to shoot accurately. No matter what ammo you use, if you do not hit the bunny right, you will lose it. Go for a head shot.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


I agree with Charles on this one!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Alliance 107 bands with the right ammo will certainly take down a rabbit, no problem. I use my cylindrical hunting slugs, and they get the job done. Do not use 3/8 inch steel. You want something with a lot of energy ... .44 caliber lead ball would do. You just need to be accurate with whatever rig you choose. If your bands have too heavy a draw for you to be comfortable, you will not be able to shoot accurately. No matter what ammo you use, if you do not hit the bunny right, you will lose it. Go for a head shot.
> ...


Thanks for chiming in, NF. When you and I agree on something, it's gotta be right!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep Charles is right on! -- Tex


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Yep Charles is right on! -- Tex


Thanks, Tex. I am sure you and I took a lot of game well before things like Theraband gold or Dankung 1745 were available.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

